
Monitoring Docker container performance - sdomino
https://github.com/bcicen/ctop
======
tracker1
Nice tool, setup an alias for this...

    
    
        alias ctop="docker run -ti --name ctop --rm -v /var/run/docker.sock:/var/run/docker.sock quay.io/vektorlab/ctop:latest"

